# pro print lab/website advice



## ajgarvin (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi all. I am a full time art educator with a hobby of portrait photography. I have been gaining more and more work simply through word of mouth and am looking to bump up my effort of making this another part of my career. So I need some advice on two main areas from people with experience.

1. Im looking for a great pro print lab. I have had positive experince with Nations photo lab, but they seem more consumer friendly than pro. I have had sample work from Simply color but could not tell much from thier tiny swatches. I have been looking into Miller's as well? Any advice suggestions would be great!

2. Website/hosting: I feel a favor for Zenfolio after my research. I have had crappy experince with Wix free and heard horrible things about bludomain. I am looking for good client proofing set up and an option for self-fulfill online ordering, which is why I like Zenfolio. Is this a good direction?

THanks! Amanda


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2012)

Welcome aboard Amanda.

Many professional photographers use more than one lab.  There are many products besides just prints, and it's seldom that one lab will have the best of everything.
I personally like using a local lab, with face to face service...but consider that I'm up in Canada and the shipping costs for most of the big US labs are prohibitive for me.  You didn't mention where you are located.

Many people seem to like MPIX and MPIX Pro, both divisions of Miller's.  White House Custom Color gets recommended a lot too.  

I switched my web hosting to HostGator, several years ago, after plenty of good recommendations.  I've been very happy with them.  My client proofing is done via an application right on my website (I don't have to send them to another site).  The application is called Photocart, but it's not self fulfilling.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 26, 2012)

Shootproof is awesome and very inexpensive for client proofing.  My clients love it and so do I.   The just teamed up with Prodpi lab and a few others as well.  Prodpi is amazing!


----------



## matthewo (Oct 26, 2012)

I have been very happy with my canon pixma pro 9000 I print up to 13x19.  I have control over fine tuning my print setting to match what I see on my computer monitor.  I thought the quality was even better then a local Ritz camera lab,  but that might not be saying much


----------



## cannpope (Oct 26, 2012)

I like Mpix


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 26, 2012)

Many beginners into the arena love WHCC
Then there are really dozens upon dozens...
Millers, Mpix, MpixPro are all divisions of millers which is HUGE and well loved.
Nations Photo Lab
Meridian Pro
Bay Photo
Simply Color
Simply Canvas
Pounds (probably my favorite)
H&H is rated outstanding
ColorInc
CPQ
ACI
ProDpi

All come off the top of my head and have great reputations.


----------



## KmH (Oct 26, 2012)

You'll need a few good labs.

+1 for Miller&#39;s Professional Imaging

I also used WHCC - White House Custom Colour
Professional Photo Lab, Photo Printing, Photo Lab | H&H Color Lab and 5 or so more

Which lab I used depended on the type of product I had sold to my customer.


----------



## paigew (Oct 26, 2012)

for prints I use prodpi. for image galleries I use shootproof


----------



## KmH (Oct 26, 2012)

*Shoot Proof* is a *TPF Supporting Vendor* too - ShootProof.com


----------



## kathyt (Oct 26, 2012)

KmH said:


> Shoot Proof is a TPF Supporting Vendor too - ShootProof.com



They have great customer service too!


----------



## ajgarvin (Oct 26, 2012)

Wow, thanks everyone! So great to hear it from people with experience! I wont set into one printer, Ill spread the love! Thanks for all of the great feedback!


----------

